# lowryder 2 x ak47



## dirtysox (Aug 31, 2009)

anyone ever try this?


----------



## dirtysox (Aug 31, 2009)

any input?


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 31, 2009)

Ive never tried that but I do have a male AK48 that I am going to grow out for breeding purposes.  I was thinking about crossing it with an auto budder but I havent bought the auto seeds yet.  

What do you think the best auto strain would be for breeding?


----------



## dboy (Sep 1, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Ive never tried that but I do have a male AK48 that I am going to grow out for breeding purposes.  I was thinking about crossing it with an auto budder but I havent bought the auto seeds yet.
> 
> What do you think the best auto strain would be for breeding?



Tricky question, I would go to attitude seed bank site and maybe check out auto cross videos they go somewhat in depth into phenotypes for the different autos  hope this helps


----------



## maineharvest (Sep 1, 2009)

dboy said:
			
		

> Tricky question, I would go to attitude seed bank site and maybe check out auto cross videos they go somewhat in depth into phenotypes for the different autos  hope this helps




Ill have to check that out.  Thanks


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 7, 2009)

hey Maine  i have 2 goin right now...  1 baby and 1 about 40 days in...  in my 2 tent journal below...


----------



## the chef (Oct 7, 2009)

Yup check it out.


----------

